# Hello from the UK



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

oorite dave? its nice to have someone else in my time zone!

those indoor, giant fridges are proper pricey. save some dosh for going over to the real deal in france!

welcome


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

i tried going to ski rossendale (dendex). it was like being a total beginner again couldn't turn no matter how hard i tried. i am planning two trips come winter one long weekend to nevis range and one week to the alps.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

well i hear the nevis range is nice if you like freezing rain and fog.

i would consolidate resources and have 2 doses of 1 week long adventures in the alps. now is the time to book up for brucey bargains.... aim for late january to late march and you should get the goods!


----------

